# 5.20S



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE SOME? 13.s THIN W/W


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah, five, thin whites and NO blems please! uffin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah me too, add me to that list. uffin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Me too...looks like someone's being stingy... :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

heard there going to be making 5.20's again, so keep a look out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where'd you hear this? i want some too.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Mar 14 2005, 03:52 PM
> *heard there going to be making 5.20's again, so keep a look out
> [snapback]2849624[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Mar 14 2005, 04:52 PM
> *heard there going to be making 5.20's again, so keep a look out
> [snapback]2849624[/snapback]​*




no, thats a bad rumor.




they are never going to make them, there are too many legal issues because they are not street legal, and to have them made in china you would have to have thousands of sets made per year.



either way, if they are ever produced again, I got about $5000 set aside for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 14 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Me too...looks like someone's being stingy... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848407[/snapback]​*



I'll buy all the 5.20's in that pic, no joke.



Anyone else with some for sale, contact me, I will buy them.


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

you still can get them from cooker tires but they cost about $75.00 each plus shipping


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrwoods_@Mar 14 2005, 08:15 PM
> *you still can get them from cooker tires but they cost about $75.00 each plus shipping
> [snapback]2850545[/snapback]​*







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



sure if you like 2" white wall and they are firestone's not Premium Sportway.




dont post BS info.


http://www.coker.com/store/customer/produc...223&cat=&page=1


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

i was saying that they still make them. ya i no there not thin ww and not sportway. just giving some info out. :scrutinize:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 14 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Me too...looks like someone's being stingy... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848407[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE PIC LOOKS LIKE MY BACK YARD :cheesy: 
I ALREADY TOLD YA :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

nothing wrong with stashing away some 5.20's


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just got word on the 5.20s coker bought the sportway mold and will be makin them again,.......they will only make 2000 a year so u must reserve your shit before hand.......i reserved 8 :biggrin: there 375 a set and thats skinny white wall :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

one more thing they wont get them till june or july something like that.(three months as of today)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 16 2005, 12:24 AM
> *one more thing they wont get them till june or july something like that.(three months as of today)
> [snapback]2857004[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHAT COKER HAS BEEN SAYING FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

KING OF RIMS IS NOT STINGY AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Mar 16 2005, 01:26 PM
> * KING OF RIMS IS NOT STINGY AT ALL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859269[/snapback]​*


 :0 THANX JC, YEAH THESE GUYS THINK DIFFERENT


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 15 2005, 05:28 PM
> *nothing wrong with stashing away some 5.20's
> [snapback]2855310[/snapback]​*


No nothing wrong at all!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 16 2005, 01:21 AM
> *just got word on the 5.20s coker bought the sportway mold and will be makin them again,.......they will only make 2000 a year so u must reserve your shit before hand.......i reserved 8  :biggrin: there 375 a set and thats skinny white wall :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856997[/snapback]​*



No bullshit?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 16 2005, 05:18 PM
> *No bullshit?
> [snapback]2860059[/snapback]​*


nope........ call them your self you could ether pay for them now or when they get them in your choice.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 16 2005, 04:28 PM
> *:0 THANX JC, YEAH THESE GUYS THINK DIFFERENT
> [snapback]2859778[/snapback]​*


I don't I was just playing... :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 16 2005, 07:57 PM
> *nope........ call them your self you could ether pay for  them now or when they get them in your choice.
> [snapback]2860229[/snapback]​*


i know of someone snagging "a few" sets. I know i'm gonna go ahead and get a couple of sets for myself. :cheesy:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

All these look familier to me!! I should of kept them. :happysad:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Mar 17 2005, 12:47 PM
> *i know of someone snagging "a few" sets.  I know i'm gonna go ahead and get a couple of sets for myself.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2863914[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 14 2005, 06:36 PM
> *no, thats a bad rumor.
> they are never going to make them, there are too many legal issues because they are not street legal, and to have them made in china you would have to have thousands of sets made per year.
> either way, if they are ever produced again, I got about $5000 set aside for them.
> [snapback]2850350[/snapback]​*


too many legal issues? not street legal? you don't know what your talking about, they are perfectly legal if they are mounted on a car with the vehical weight within the load range of the tire. there is nothing else that would make 5.20s illegal so long as they're used on the right vehical(VWs) as soon as you put the tires on a car that exceeds the load range the tire manufacture is free from all liability because the purchaser is using the tire for what it was not intended for. so stop it with the legal issues bullshit.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

JUST GOT MY BRAND SPANKIN NEW TIRES FROM COKER.SMALL WHITE WALL . :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

pics? :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ill post them up later :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

How do they compare in looks?


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 24 2005, 06:12 PM
> *ill post them up later :biggrin:
> [snapback]3045246[/snapback]​*


I heard the fat whitewalls were stamped with lowrider series, but some guys at coker tire told us the mold wasn't changed for the skinny whitewalls, do these say lowrider series on them like the fat whitewalls suppposedly say?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 24 2005, 02:52 AM
> *JUST GOT MY BRAND  SPANKIN NEW TIRES FROM COKER.SMALL WHITE WALL . :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3043896[/snapback]​*



Damn!!! thats tight that these og tires are around again. If you dont mind me asking what did you pay with shipping?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 24 2005, 11:56 AM
> *pics? :0
> [snapback]3044742[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 24 2005, 04:12 PM
> *ill post them up later :biggrin:
> [snapback]3045246[/snapback]​*


please do, i'm curious..


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 24 2005, 04:52 AM
> *JUST GOT MY BRAND  SPANKIN NEW TIRES FROM COKER.SMALL WHITE WALL . :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3043896[/snapback]​*



I'd like to see pics also, because Coker hasnt released the skinny white wall yet the 5/8" whitewall is on back order for 3 more weeks, the 1 3/8" white wall is the only one that has been released so far, OR AT LEAST THATS WHAT THEY ARE SAYING.




As for the side wall, I hear they look like shit, and dont even look like the original Premium Sportway tires, plus they stamped "Lowrider Series" in the side wall.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 25 2005, 12:11 PM
> * they stamped "Lowrider Series" in the side wall.
> [snapback]3049100[/snapback]​*


 :burn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 25 2005, 02:10 PM
> *:burn:
> [snapback]3049281[/snapback]​*




Yeah no shit, John had called me last week while he was in Carlisle and I could hear Mike in the back ground telling the guy he would never sell them unless they changed that.



Fucked up part is, they "CLAIM" to have used the OG mold...............


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 25 2005, 01:27 PM
> *Yeah no shit, John had called me last week while he was in Carlisle and I could hear Mike in the back ground telling the guy he would never sell them unless they changed that.
> Fucked up part is, they "CLAIM" to have used the OG mold...............[snapback]3049960[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn, glad I have a "new" set of og 13's, non blem ------- thanks to Alex from Stylistics :biggrin: 

IMO don't think they will be exact same. based on history, things are never reincarnated the same. . really don't think there si a market for them. people just want them because they can't have them. we are forgetting the reasons why we stop using them foir street at least. :0 

ww turns brown, and they can't hold weight of 14 batteries


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

So for reals, can you or can't you get a 5:20 non blem with a thin white?


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Damn, glad I have a "new" set of og 13's, non blem ------- thanks to Alex from Stylistics  :biggrin:
> 
> IMO don't think they will be exact same. based on history, things are never reincarnated the same. . really don't think there si a market for them. people just want them because they can't have them. we are forgetting the reasons why we stop using them foir street at least.  :0
> ...


Thats true, but at the same time, they do look alot better mounted than some 155 80's. Now if someone would start making tru classics again, i'd be a happy man :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 27 2005, 11:40 PM
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS
> [snapback]3063483[/snapback]​*


here ya go..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My homeboy has had a set of Premium Sportway 5.20s on his ride for the last 2 years and they say Lowrider Series on them. Looks like a real 5.20 to me. What would the difference be. I would think the new ones would be better because of fresh rubber. When tires sit too long they do get hard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 28 2005, 10:40 AM
> *here ya go..
> [snapback]3065164[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 28 2005, 11:05 AM
> *My homeboy has had a set of Premium Sportway 5.20s on his ride for the last 2 years and they say Lowrider Series on them.  Looks like a real 5.20 to me.  What would the difference be.  I would think the new ones would be better because of fresh rubber.  When tires sit too long they do get hard.
> [snapback]3065279[/snapback]​*



The real Premium Sportways never said Lowrider Series on them, I think those are the ones that guy made in Texas.


Premium Sportway 5.20's werent produced for lowriders.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 28 2005, 12:40 AM
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS
> [snapback]3063483[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

I smell bullshit


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 28 2005, 09:14 AM
> *The real Premium Sportways never said Lowrider Series on them, I think those are the ones that guy made in Texas.
> Premium Sportway 5.20's werent produced for lowriders.
> [snapback]3065345[/snapback]​*



Ahhhhhhhhhhh. I see.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

heres some serious fats i had around, 2ply lowrider series premium SPORT. wtf


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 7 2005, 08:34 AM
> *heres some serious fats i had around, 2ply lowrider series premium SPORT.  wtf
> [snapback]3108118[/snapback]​*




those look like the ones the guy was making in texas.


i am begining to wonder if thats the mold Coker bought, if it is, they fucked up big time, and just wasted alot of money on a meaningless project.


Here is a pic of the logo from a real Premium Sportway, made in the late 70's/early 80's. I am glad to have a few sets of these.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *those look like the ones the guy was making in texas.
> i am begining to wonder if thats the mold Coker bought, if it is, they fucked up big time, and just wasted alot of money on a meaningless project.
> Here is a pic of the logo from a real Premium Sportway, made in the late 70's/early 80's. I am glad to have a few sets of these.
> [snapback]3108198[/snapback]​*


man, I'm glad I didn't dump mine..I was going to dump mine for the price I paid and then get some of the new ones...glad I didn't :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

no pics still.......




































































*i smell bullshit*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

they're not going to make them people, quit wishing :biggrin: They stopped making them because there was not enough demand, and there still isn't. 
The only ones who will run them is the show guys, and they don't replace tires very often. They're too dangerous for the calles.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2005, 09:22 AM
> *they're not going to make them people, quit wishing :biggrin: They stopped making them because there was not enough demand, and there still isn't.
> The only ones who will run them is the show guys, and they don't replace tires very often. They're too dangerous for the calles.
> [snapback]3124304[/snapback]​*



not necissarily bro, my brother runs his all the time


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2005, 12:22 PM
> *they're not going to make them people, quit wishing :biggrin: They stopped making them because there was not enough demand, and there still isn't.
> The only ones who will run them is the show guys, and they don't replace tires very often. They're too dangerous for the calles.
> [snapback]3124304[/snapback]​*



their making them, they just arent correct.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 11 2005, 10:24 AM
> *not necissarily bro, my brother runs his all the time
> [snapback]3124310[/snapback]​*



generally speaking, most people will not want to run them on the streets just to be  They are unsafe. Of course there are always exceptions. Like Me :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I will run them on my lowrider till I can't find anymore. 

They are the best looking tires for wires.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey jester, you still got some for sale? skinny ww of course :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

As of right now I am all sold out. If I come accross some more I will post it up.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@May 11 2005, 12:25 PM
> *I will run them on my lowrider till I can't find anymore.
> 
> They are the best looking tires for wires.
> [snapback]3125269[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

the best looking 520's were out long before Premium Sportways they were called Sport Premiums , we used to run them in the early seventies along with B.F. Goodrich 520's and 560's, when Premium Sportways came out none of us wanted to run them because they had those ugly ridges, and they didn't take Armour All very good but by 1980 Sport Premiums were discontinued and we had no choice but to run Premium Sportways . the true O.G. lowrider tires were Sport Premiums not Premium Sportways for all you youngsters out there . I will post pictures soon i still have a set on some Rockets.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

been gone 2 weeks and still no pics . Do they even exist?. Oh well glad my homie stocked me up with o.g. ones. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@May 12 2005, 11:17 PM
> *the best looking 520's were out long before Premium Sportways they were called Sport Premiums , we used to run them in the early seventies along with B.F. Goodrich 520's and 560's, when Premium Sportways came out none of us wanted to run them because they had those ugly ridges, and they didn't take Armour All very good but by 1980 Sport Premiums were discontinued and we had no choice but to run Premium Sportways . the true O.G. lowrider tires were Sport Premiums  not Premium Sportways for all you youngsters out there . I will post pictures soon i still have a set on some Rockets.
> [snapback]3133246[/snapback]​*



I want to see some pics. I remember when my uncle and his hmies would roll nothing but 5.60s


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I would run em all day long as long as the size is 5.20. They could be chinese made as long as its a 5.20 with a skinny WW.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@May 13 2005, 06:17 AM
> *the best looking 520's were out long before Premium Sportways they were called Sport Premiums , we used to run them in the early seventies along with B.F. Goodrich 520's and 560's, when Premium Sportways came out none of us wanted to run them because they had those ugly ridges, and they didn't take Armour All very good but by 1980 Sport Premiums were discontinued and we had no choice but to run Premium Sportways . the true O.G. lowrider tires were Sport Premiums  not Premium Sportways for all you youngsters out there . I will post pictures soon i still have a set on some Rockets.
> [snapback]3133246[/snapback]​*



now thats some good info, i didnt know that, thanx


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@May 12 2005, 11:17 PM
> *the best looking 520's were out long before Premium Sportways they were called Sport Premiums , we used to run them in the early seventies along with B.F. Goodrich 520's and 560's, when Premium Sportways came out none of us wanted to run them because they had those ugly ridges, and they didn't take Armour All very good but by 1980 Sport Premiums were discontinued and we had no choice but to run Premium Sportways . the true O.G. lowrider tires were Sport Premiums  not Premium Sportways for all you youngsters out there . I will post pictures soon i still have a set on some Rockets.
> [snapback]3133246[/snapback]​*


thats interesting, i didnt know that. i like hearin stories from the o.g.'s


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2005, 09:22 AM
> *they're not going to make them people, quit wishing :biggrin: They stopped making them because there was not enough demand, and there still isn't.
> The only ones who will run them is the show guys, and they don't replace tires very often. They're too dangerous for the calles.
> [snapback]3124304[/snapback]​*



THATS BULLSHIT
I HAVE 'EM ON MY LAC 
NO PROBLEMS AT ALL


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 17 2005, 06:10 PM
> *been gone 2 weeks and still no pics . Do they even exist?. Oh well glad my homie stocked me up with o.g. ones. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3151164[/snapback]​*


I can't get my computer to download the pictures but if somebody will P.M. me thier address I will mail them the pic.s if you promise to post them for me, any volunteers ? what do you say 187 LUXURY?


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

PM sent with email address I want to see these.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@May 20 2005, 07:24 PM
> *PM sent with email address I want to see these.
> [snapback]3164798[/snapback]​*


you and alot of others im' sure, including myself


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

i have 3 5.20's in pretty good condition....how much u people think i could get for each??all 3???


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@May 20 2005, 04:01 PM
> *I can't get my computer to download the pictures but if somebody will P.M. me thier address I will mail them the pic.s if you promise to post them for me, any volunteers ? what do you say 187 LUXURY?
> [snapback]3164689[/snapback]​*


Send them over .


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice o.g. pictures from HIPSTREET. Now I want to see some from Coker tires post them up East Side Riders C.C


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 23 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Nice o.g. pictures from HIPSTREET. Now I want to see some from Coker tires post them up East Side Riders C.C
> [snapback]3175356[/snapback]​*


i will just wantin on the 72 spoke cross lace


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 24 2005, 02:12 AM
> *i will just wantin on the 72 spoke cross lace
> [snapback]3175800[/snapback]​*


pics or not, can you confirm what they say on the tire? Does it say anything about lowrider series?


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

(Just for info.) A set of 5.20s or 5.60s Sport Premiums cost $120.00 mounted and balanced. even in the seventies tire shops worried about the liabilities on mounting small tires on full sized cars so they would tell us to remove the wheels at home then take them to have the tires mounted or they would have us take the wheels off ourselves at the shop (using their hyd. jack and impact wrench) they would then mount them then we had to put them on the car ourselves, I guess they thought this would rid them of any liabilities. for the not so daring guys they would use B/78s or C/78s bias plys. thephoto on the previuos post shows my '73 Impala in the summer of '76 with a brand new set of Sport Premiums.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@May 24 2005, 08:06 AM
> *pics or not, can you confirm what they say on the tire? Does it say anything about lowrider series?
> [snapback]3176559[/snapback]​*


youll see when i post them up :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

My pops (TopDogg) just told me about the Sport Premiums. Nice to know info.  

Now, only if I would scan the pics of his rides from the '70's. Too bad he doesnt have any shots of just the tires.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

My pops (TopDogg) just told me about the Sport Premiums. Nice to know info.  

Now, only if I would scan the pics of his rides from the '70's. Too bad he doesnt have any shots of just the tires.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

im looking to buy just 2 5-20 tires 14s with the 1" whitewall to have in case i get a flat.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a couple 14" with 1" white walls left. If you want them let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

OK, I have seen a pics of the new "Premium Sport" "Lowrider Series", they dont look too back, I'd drive on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 25 2005, 02:51 PM
> *OK, I have seen a pics of the new "Premium Sport" "Lowrider Series", they dont look too back, I'd drive on them.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182088[/snapback]​*


Where did you see this picture? Can you post it?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 25 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Where did you see this picture? Can you post it?
> [snapback]3182101[/snapback]​*



I got it in an email from a salesmen at Coker, its supposed to be on their site to, the pic was of the big white wall (ugly). I would post it, but I am on an IMac at work, and I dont have the pic saved.


I dont think the skinny white will look bad, but I am still glad I have old premium sportways for a few of my cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

Coker had a truck selling tires at Cruisin Paso Robles show today they sold 2 dozen new Premium Sports 5.20s 14s and 13s at $69.00 a piece. they're not a bad looking tire i'd buy them.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I looked everywhere for some 520's and couldnt find them. I ended up getting 155 80's skinny w/w. They are ok for now but i will still keep looking.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

THE WAY I LOOK AT IT, WHOEVER BUYS THES "LOWRIDER SERIES TIRES" HAS TO BE REAL DESPERATE TO ROLL 5.20'S. YOU GUYS SHOULDA BOUGHT PREMIUM SPORTWAYS WHEN THE WERE AVAILABLE. :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
NOT FOR SALE

:biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

showoff :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@May 30 2005, 07:29 PM
> *showoff :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3202294[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: YES I AM :biggrin:


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 30 2005, 08:15 PM
> *THE WAY I LOOK AT IT, WHOEVER BUYS THES "LOWRIDER SERIES TIRES" HAS TO BE REAL DESPERATE TO ROLL 5.20'S. YOU GUYS SHOULDA BOUGHT PREMIUM SPORTWAYS WHEN THE WERE AVAILABLE. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3202237[/snapback]​*


Thats the same thing we said about Premium Sportways when Sport Premiums where discontinued 25 years ago. you'll get used to them as time goes by


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@May 30 2005, 08:23 PM
> *Thats the same thing we said about Premium Sportways when Sport Premiums where discontinued 25 years ago. you'll get used to them as time goes by
> [snapback]3202525[/snapback]​*


FUCK NO.I HAVE MORE THAN ENOUGH 5.20'S STORED TO OPEN UP MY OWN TIRE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

probably running out of storage you need to get rid of a set of 14's :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@May 31 2005, 04:09 PM
> *probably running out of storage you need to get rid of a set of 14's :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205698[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: nice try :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 30 2005, 07:23 PM
> *:cheesy:
> NOT FOR SALE
> 
> ...


They arent for sale cuz he already sold em all LMAO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2005, 09:26 PM
> *They arent for sale cuz he already sold em all LMAO
> [snapback]3207290[/snapback]​*


 :uh: NO ASSWIPE :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 30 2005, 07:23 PM
> *:cheesy:
> NOT FOR SALE
> 
> ...


They arent for sale cuz he already sold em all LMAO


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

For Immediate Publication 
Contact: Allen Sturm
Coker Tire Co. Fresno, California 
559-453-3278 
[email protected]





NEW PREMIUM SPORT WHITEWALL TIRES ARE AVAILABLE AGAIN FROM COKER TIRE. 

You Asked For it! The Ultimate Tire for Your Classic Low-Rider is Back Again!



Chattanooga, Tenn. (May 2005) - Coker Tire Company, the world's largest supplier of classic and collector vehicle tires is now offering brand new Premium Sport tires for your classic low-rider. These new tires are available in two sizes, a 520-13 with your choice of the 1 1/4" or 5/8" whitewall, and a 520-14 with either a 1 3/8" or 5/8" whitewall..

These new production classic tires have been created from the original mold which guarantees you the 100% original look. "It's a wonderful opportunity to be able to offer such a high-demand tire to the low-rider marketplace." says Allen Sturm, general manager for Coker Tire Company's Fresno operation. "This is an absolute must-have tire for your classic low-rider. I would not be caught at a show without them." says Ralph Fuentes, editor for Low Rider magazine.

The 520-13 Premium Sport tires will retail for $69.00 the 520-14 for $72.00. The Premium Sport, as well as hundreds of additional classic and collector tires, wheels, special wheel and tire packages, vintage rims, tire and auto accessories and collectibles, can be ordered by calling Coker Tire's Vintage Tire Hotline, at 1-800-251-6336. The tires can also be ordered through the company's easy-to-use online shopping web site at www.coker.com.

Coker Tire Company, Inc. of Chattanooga, Tennessee is the world's largest supplier of collector vehicle tires, with distributors in more than 30 countries. The company offers vintage bias-ply and nostalgia-style radial tires for collector vehicles from the late 1890s through the mid 1970s, including products for hot rods, sprint and dirt-track race cars and motorcycles. Coker Tire was the first company to introduce a wide whitewall radial tire - the Coker Classic - for collector vehicles. Coker Tire also markets vintage-style wheels and rims, novelty bicycles and unicycles, as well as a variety of tire dressings and collectibles. For more information, to request a catalog or to place an order, call (800) 251-6336 or visit the Web site at www.coker.com. 


Click to Download Hi-Res Image (2.1 MB) 


HELL YEAH!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 1 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Click to Download Hi-Res Image (2.1 MB)
> 
> [snapback]3208759[/snapback]​*




wheres the pic?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

with a big whitewall


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its funny how all u guys complain cuz it says lowrider series but when u buy coopers they have little pictures on them like of the sun and shit for weather tread and shit who cars what they say ill roll em


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 2 2005, 01:45 PM
> *its funny how all u guys complain cuz it says lowrider series but when u buy coopers they have little pictures on them like of the sun and shit for weather tread and shit who cars what they say ill roll em
> [snapback]3214117[/snapback]​*



fuck it, i'll drive on them.


Im just glad I got a few sets of the old ones put away.


you gotta admit, they look better than any 14" radial ever made.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

then everyone makes fun of em cuz they r premium sport yet they are the OG 520's not premium sportways glad we have some old school riders to clear things up


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone needs to ask for these at their local tire shops so the demand is there again. If not they might stop making them again. I know a lot of people hate A1 Auto up here but I'm gonna get at them to order some sets for me.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 2 2005, 11:50 AM
> *fuck it, i'll drive on them.
> Im just glad I got a few sets of the old ones put away.
> you gotta admit, they look better than any 14" radial ever made.
> [snapback]3214141[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t
'cause i still wanna see a pic of the small w/w


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS FOR YOU KING OF RIMS, FROM EAST SIDE RIDERS CC


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nice


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

THANKX SHARK FOR HOOKIN UP THE PICS HOMIE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i seen one of the new 520's friday too rounded on top and white wall still looks too thick for some reason


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

I used to have a set of the OG premium sports, but they were 2 ply. Are these new ones 2 ply or are they 4 ply like the sportways??? Anyone know??


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jun 13 2005, 01:06 AM
> *I used to have a set of the OG premium sports, but they were 2 ply. Are these new ones 2 ply or are they 4 ply like the sportways??? Anyone know??
> [snapback]3265446[/snapback]​*


i think they myte be 4 plye but ill check tomorraow in the morning and let you no


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jun 13 2005, 01:06 AM
> *I used to have a set of the OG premium sports, but they were 2 ply. Are these new ones 2 ply or are they 4 ply like the sportways??? Anyone know??
> [snapback]3265446[/snapback]​*


just checked them they are 2 ply nylon


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

those new premiem sports look more like 155 80's cause there so round on the top.........I would roll them with a skinny whitewall


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I want to see a set mounted.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I want to see a set mounted.
> [snapback]3302061[/snapback]​*


me too :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2005, 01:57 PM
> *I want to see a set mounted.
> [snapback]3302061[/snapback]​*



I saw a set, they looked "OK".



definately they look better than radials.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

I GOT 3 GOOD ONES FOR SALE AND THE 4TH IS BOLD SO NO GOOD.PM ME SOME OFFERS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone gotten a set on some 13 Rev. yet? Post a pic.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 22 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Has anyone gotten a set on some 13 Rev. yet?  Post a pic.
> [snapback]3306303[/snapback]​*


here ya go.these are for sale  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=184508&hl=


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:57 AM
> *I want to see a set mounted.
> [snapback]3302061[/snapback]​*


just mounted them ill post pics up tomarrow.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 28 2005, 03:57 AM
> *just mounted them ill post pics up tomarrow.....
> [snapback]3331515[/snapback]​*


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

They look good to me.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

definitely look better than radials mounted


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

they ride alot better than the og ones they have alittle more control


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 28 2005, 10:11 PM
> *
> [snapback]3335934[/snapback]​*



YEAH! Not even dressed yet still loking hard.


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jun 30 2005, 10:07 PM
> *Yep!! Real nice even without any tire dressing. Clean looking white wall. Gotta get a set, thanks for the picture. Let's hear the haters. But I doubt there will be any, tire looks too nice.
> [snapback]3348103[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

How do these "new" 5.20's compare to the "old" 5.20's as far as ride quality, handling and strength? How well would they hold up to the rigors of hopping and three-wheeling?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 8 2005, 05:56 PM
> *How do these "new" 5.20's compare to the "old" 5.20's as far as ride quality, handling and strength? How well would they hold up to the rigors of hopping and three-wheeling?[snapback]3383731[/snapback]​*


just when i thought you were really learning you post this... :uh: Come on baby get it togeter..


----------



## solow73 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heres some 5.20 radials for sale :cheesy: Saw this ad in a 1981 Lowrider magazine. wonder why they cant make another radial tire with the same shape and size of a 5.20?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 8 2005, 04:56 PM
> *How do these "new" 5.20's compare to the "old" 5.20's as far as ride quality, handling and strength? How well would they hold up to the rigors of hopping and three-wheeling?
> [snapback]3383731[/snapback]​*


just got back formdriving on the new 5.20s and they handle very good .......drove from san jo to modesto and no problem great handling...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 10 2005, 12:43 AM
> *just got back formdriving on the new 5.20s and they handle very good .......drove from san jo to modesto and no problem great handling...
> [snapback]3389028[/snapback]​*


Thank you very much. 

Na-na-na-na-na :biggrin: ! To you Spanky!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

he said they drive and handle well...He said nothing about holding up to the "rigors of hopping and three-wheeling"..Why? because the majority of those that will be or are interested in these tires are only interested in lock and lay the old school way.. :biggrin: *Motherfucker can you buy that?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 11 2005, 03:52 PM
> *he said they drive and handle well...He said nothing about holding up to the "rigors of hopping and three-wheeling"..Why? because the majority of those that will be or are interested in these tires are only interested in lock and lay the old school way.. :biggrin: Motherfucker can you buy that?
> [snapback]3395817[/snapback]​*


Yea...Yea, What he said.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 11 2005, 02:52 PM
> *he said they drive and handle well...He said nothing about holding up to the "rigors of hopping and three-wheeling"..Why? because the majority of those that will be or are interested in these tires are only interested in lock and lay the old school way.. :biggrin: Motherfucker can you buy that?
> [snapback]3395817[/snapback]​*


 :tears: You're a mean man! I don't like you anymore! :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Mine
[attachmentid=219583]


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 22 2005, 03:04 AM
> *Mine
> [attachmentid=219583]
> [snapback]3455216[/snapback]​*


are those the new 5.20s?or the ogs


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

I have 4 520's with wide white wall for sale.
350.00


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Jul 22 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I have 4 520's with wide white wall for sale.
> 350.00
> [snapback]3456561[/snapback]​*


how wide?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2005, 02:09 AM
> *are those the new 5.20s?or the ogs
> [snapback]3455219[/snapback]​*


look like the o.g.s


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what does og mean


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2005, 05:09 AM
> *are those the new 5.20s?or the ogs
> [snapback]3455219[/snapback]​*


Yeah they are o.g., I need to find one more for my fifth wheel. 13" non blem.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 23 2005, 12:38 PM
> *Yeah they are o.g., I need to find one more for my fifth wheel. 13" non blem.
> [snapback]3464581[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 23 2005, 10:43 AM
> *what does og mean
> [snapback]3463994[/snapback]​*


original gangsta

 :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 23 2005, 02:07 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3465027[/snapback]​*


My homie hooked me up,too


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 23 2005, 02:09 PM
> *original gangsta
> 
> :angry:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3465033[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 23 2005, 02:12 PM
> *My homie hooked me up,too
> [snapback]3465040[/snapback]​*


    where did you get all of those???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 23 2005, 02:21 PM
> *     where did you get all of those???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3465065[/snapback]​*


 A homie that used to live in Burbank  I think he moved to L.A> :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 23 2005, 02:29 PM
> *A homie that used to live in Burbank  I think he moved to L.A> :dunno:
> [snapback]3465084[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: did he look like this???


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

yupp!!! thats the guy :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 23 2005, 02:35 PM
> *yupp!!! thats the guy :biggrin:
> [snapback]3465116[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 23 2005, 02:12 PM
> *My homie hooked me up,too
> [snapback]3465040[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2005, 03:19 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3465270[/snapback]​*


  that's my homie :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

hey send me a set of those tires homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleepy526_@Jul 23 2005, 03:26 PM
> *hey send me a set of those tires homie :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3465297[/snapback]​*


mine????


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

has any one ever tried getting 5.20s here http://realpaging.net/hydraulics/tiresrims.html :dunno:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Jul 24 2005, 03:01 PM
> *has any one ever tried getting 5.20s here  http://realpaging.net/hydraulics/tiresrims.html  :dunno:
> [snapback]3470143[/snapback]​*


they dont answer and they dont call back .I tried about a year and a half ago,besides I think they are 1 inch whitewall.


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

oh i was always wonderin cuz it seems that he might have a good supply of 5.20s there.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@Jul 24 2005, 11:17 PM
> *oh i was always wonderin cuz it seems that he might have a good supply of 5.20s there.
> [snapback]3472691[/snapback]​*


  real hydraulics is a rip-off artist. don't trust the guy. and yeah they are 1" w/w.


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

good lookin out homie. i know that woulda been the first person i went to for some 5.20s and i woulda got screwed :biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't know if anybody has mentioned it already, but just the other day I seen Coker tire advertising they now carry Premium Sportway 5.20's in 2 different white wall widths. 
http://www.coker.com/store/customer/news_e...=press_releases
http://www.coker.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=387
On the 5.20-13's the white wall sizes are 1-1/4 inch or 5/8 inch.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jul 27 2005, 10:40 AM
> *I don't know if anybody has mentioned it already, but just the other day I seen Coker tire advertising they now carry Premium Sportway 5.20's in 2 different white wall widths.
> http://www.coker.com/store/customer/news_e...=press_releases
> http://www.coker.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=387
> ...


Now that I think about it, someone did say they bought the molds and would sell them in the future. They also said they had started taking orders for them at that time. :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 1 2005, 08:15 AM
> *For Immediate Publication
> Contact: Allen Sturm
> Coker Tire Co. Fresno, California
> ...


I knew it! :uh: Oh well, I was trying to look out for fellow LILers. Can't blame, can you? :biggrin:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

New 100 spokes with NEW 5.20's...w/spare 5 rims and tires...14x7

NO KNOCK OFFS- They have LIFESTYLE emblems....

mounted in May for our 30th annversay pic. with Lowrider Mag.
My 5.20's are OG!!! They will not be available till Aug..

If interested pm me ASAP....Pic's will posted tonight...

They will have to picked in Downtown L.A. NO SHIPPING!!!!

I'm going to take a couple off offers before I put my price!!!!


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

<>


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

has anyone in la tried at fairmont tires.thats where my friend used to get his for the shop.there the ones who had the mold...PREMIUM SPORTWAYS>......the premium sports that low riders hydraulics used to sell in mid 90s used to bubble at the whitewall.me and my friend had that happened to ours.so i went back to the o.g.s


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jul 27 2005, 03:02 PM~3490681
> *New 100 spokes with NEW 5.20's...w/spare 5 rims and tires...14x7
> 
> NO KNOCK OFFS- They have LIFESTYLE emblems....
> ...



Thanks Al. The glasshouse love the 5.20's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

and you got to love having a few spares.  


I got another set of 5.20's with Daytons inside them (just for the hell of it I guess), but there arent in the pic.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 11 2005, 09:12 PM~3795768
> *and you got to love having a few spares.
> I got another set of 5.20's with Daytons inside them (just for the hell of it I guess), but there arent in the pic.
> *


 :0 .. :worship: 

DAM LOOK AT ALL THOSE TIRES.......................


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 9 2005, 11:10 PM~3786820
> *has anyone in la tried at fairmont tires.thats where my friend used to get his for the shop.there the ones who had the mold...PREMIUM SPORTWAYS>......the premium sports that low riders hydraulics used to sell in mid 90s used to bubble at the whitewall.me and my friend had that happened to ours.so i went back to the o.g.s
> *



I BOUGHT EVERY 5.20 THAT RICH AND JERRY EVER OWNED  AS FOR THE MOLD I KNOW 2 PEOPLE THAT HAVE MOLDS    BUT THET CAN'T FIND A CASTER :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 11 2005, 09:11 PM~3795761
> *Thanks Al. The glasshouse love the 5.20's.
> *



Hey Dude,

The car looks good!


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Sep 15 2005, 07:40 PM~3823544
> *Hey Dude,
> 
> The car looks good!
> ...



Thanks, Im taking off the vinyl tomorrow and getting the car ready for paint.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 11 2005, 09:12 PM~3795768
> *and you got to love having a few spares.
> I got another set of 5.20's with Daytons inside them (just for the hell of it I guess), but there arent in the pic.
> *


nice collection :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i have the same collection but they only vogues and remigtons


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Mar 14 2005, 10:32 AM~2848367
> *Yeah,  five,  thin whites and NO blems please!  uffin:
> *


you still got them .


----------

